# مطلوب أفلام وثائقية طبية مترجمة أو مدبلجة للعربي



## glucose (16 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
كيف الحال يا مهندسين

ممكن حدا يساعدني
عم دور على أفلام عن تجهيزات طبية أو أفلام علمية بتتعلق بمجال الأجهزة الطبية أو التجهزيات الصنعية التعويضية داخل الجسم
يا ترى ممكن لاقي أفلام مدبلجة أو مترجمة للغة العربية؟


----------

